# adverts



## a_lopa (Dec 20, 2005)

that time of year y/pages this year i decided on this one,whats peoples opinions i thought it may be pidgeon holeing?


----------



## ckliff (Dec 20, 2005)

not sure what you mean by "pigeon holing", but great pic.
us real pros oughta show potential customers ropes & climbing.
makes em think twice about the guys with ladders...


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 20, 2005)

ive noticed since ive put pics of climbing decent sized trees my smaller jobs have slowed thats all i ment by pidgeon holing.


----------



## treeseer (Dec 22, 2005)

you'll be the first guy I'd call if I wanted a big euc hatracked.

If I wanted tree care I'd call someone else.

What service do you want to sell?

Climbing itself is not such a huge deal; it's what you do with the tree that matters. 

O and ckliff, Ladders are beautiful tools, like all the others, when used right.
And I'll race anyone to the top of most trees, using a ladder with no zing line.


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 22, 2005)

guy we are the best tree pruning service in the area by a long way,thats a fact!

ill admit i have little to do with that area of the buisness.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Dec 24, 2005)

yep got agree with Guy i'd call you for topping or TDs if I saw that pic on your add..then again there's never any pleasing the general public,like we said last year mix your adds up..


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 25, 2005)

your making me think of a change rolla! what would you guys sugest?


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 25, 2005)

treeseer said:


> you'll be the first guy I'd call if I wanted a big euc hatracked.
> 
> thanks!lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 25, 2005)

The picture shows me that you do takedowns and don't where PPE.

If I needed pruning I would be less likely to give you a call.


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 25, 2005)

Tom Dunlap said:


> The picture shows me that you do takedowns and don't where PPE.
> 
> If I needed pruning I would be less likely to give you a call.



the ppe is there!


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Dec 25, 2005)

a_lopa said:


> the ppe is there!



You must have some of the soft Kevlar available. From what I understand the stuff can be made to look just like a baseball cap but has the same protection as a plastic or composite helmet. 

Or maybe you're just wearing a baseball cap in the picture


----------



## a_lopa (Jan 1, 2006)

hard hat in the tree not a mandatory item here,cut proofs under the overalls as well 

if i was relying on fine prunes id be broke pretty quick!


----------



## spike-columbia (Jan 1, 2006)

*Cost of Phone Book Ad*

I only have my name and number in phone book!

Why would you want your potential client calling all other companies?

Use your money from phone book and do direct measurement advertising.

Run a consistent small ad in the local paper rag or any other print medium.
'Spike's Tree Service"
803-808-1234

Thats it - you must run ad every paper, same spot all year.

Use direct mailers - target your area.

Just-my-two-cents

Spike


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jan 4, 2006)

a_lopa said:


> if i was relying on fine prunes id be broke pretty quick!




I'll drink to that..


----------

